# Netflix in Italia a ottobre,è ufficiale.



## Z A Z A' (6 Giugno 2015)

Era nell'aria da mesi,ma ora è ufficiale: Netflix sbarcherà in Italia ad ottobre 2015
Il popolarissimo servizio di streaming,che può contare oltre 60 milioni di abbonati nel mondo,offre un catalogo con migliaia di film e serie TV. 


Quanto costerà Netflix in Italia? 

Tutte le info sui prezzi QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/netflix-italia-ottobre-e-ufficiale-vt28804.html#post757539


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Era nell'aria da mesi,ma ora è ufficiale: Netflix sbarcherà in Italia ad ottobre 2015
> Il popolarissimo servizio di streaming,che può contare oltre 60 milioni di abbonati nel mondo,offre un catalogo con migliaia di film e serie TV.
> 
> 
> Quanto costerà Netflix in Italia? Sono ancora poco chiare le modalità di accesso (si dice che Netflix potrebbe addirittura essere installato sui decoder Sky e Premium),ma il prezzo sarà quasi sicuramente 7.99€ al mese.



Ma Sky e Mediaset non hanno praticamente in esclusiva tutti film e le serie di spessore? 
Poiche non so come e in Italia in generale, ma da le nostre parti in provincia di Treviso c'e tanta gente che ha connessioni antiche e non ne capisce niente di come funziona Netflix.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma Sky e Mediaset non hanno praticamente in esclusiva tutti film e le serie di spessore?
> Poiche non so come e in Italia in generale, ma da le nostre parti in provincia di Treviso c'e tanta gente che ha connessioni antiche e non ne capisce niente di come funziona Netflix.



No tutta l'Italia è il terzo mondo per le connessioni internet. Infatti rimango abbastanza perplesso, non credo che riuscirà a emergere.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Luglio 2015)

*Ecco i prezzi: 

- 1 schermo SD: 7,99€
- 2 schermi FULL HD: 8,99€
- 4 schermi 4K: 11,99€

Quindi, ad esempio, se 4 amici volessero dividersi la spesa potrebbero creare un account unico e pagare soltanto 3€ al mese. Netflix, inoltre, ha il pregio di poter essere disattivato in qualsiasi momento, e riattivato senza problemi. Quindi se ad esempio volete interrompere il pagamento per un mese o anche più, non c'è problema. Sul catalogo ancora bocche cucite, ma tutte le serie TV originali Netflix saranno doppiate in italiano, e disponibili anche in lingua inglese o con i sottotitoli in italiano. Le serie che non saranno doppiate, avranno comunque i sottotitoli in italiano. E nel catalogo saranno presenti anche alcune serie TV italiane.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco i prezzi:
> 
> - 1 schermo SD: 7,99€
> - 2 schermi FULL HD: 8,99€
> ...


Beh, questo non è detto, ad esempio col League Pass dell'NBA non si può fare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Beh, questo non è detto, ad esempio col League Pass dell'NBA non si può fare.



Lo hanno detto alla presentazione. Non gli importa come si usa l'account, basta che gli dai i soldi che dicono loro.


----------



## Doctore (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco i prezzi:
> 
> - 1 schermo SD: 7,99€
> - 2 schermi FULL HD: 8,99€
> ...



se io mi vedo la serie tv ''paperino'' ora ore 10/54 l amico mio puo vedersi la serie topolino allo stesso orario dal suo pc?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> se io mi vedo la serie tv ''paperino'' ora ore 10/54 l amico mio puo vedersi la serie topolino allo stesso orario dal suo pc?



A quanto pare si! Ognuno può gestire autonomamente l'account da più postazioni diverse. Basta pagare la cifra richiesta.


----------



## Doctore (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A quanto pare si! Ognuno può gestire autonomamente l'account da più postazioni diverse. Basta pagare la cifra richiesta.



spaziale


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lo hanno detto alla presentazione. Non gli importa come si usa l'account, basta che gli dai i soldi che dicono loro.



Ah perfetto, complimenti per la precisione, così facendo spaccheranno il mercato


----------

